# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  modlisation avec BPM et passage au MCD

## kamclasse

bonjour tout le monde,
comment j'ai mentionn dans l'intitul, j'ai un projet sur la modlisation des processus mtier d'une entreprise, et j'ai procd comme suivant :

pour la BPM (Business Process Management)

	Etude de l'entreprise
	Modlisation des processus mtiers
	Implmentation de la solution 
	Excution
	Pilotage
	Optimisation

dans la partie : Modlisation des processus mtiers j'ai ralis un modle de BPMN (Business Process Modeling Notation).

suivie par un use cas et un diagramme des classes

mes questions sont:

1- est ce que la dmarche que j'ai suivie est juste : un modle de BPMN --> use cas --> un diagramme des classes

2- dans quelle tape je peux raliser le MCD pour la base de donnes.


merci d'avance.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Pourquoi cherches-tu a gnrer des classes a partir de ton diagramme BPMN? Tu n'utilises pas une solution BPM et un moteur de workflow qui t'vitent toutes ces tapes intermdiaires?

----------

